# Grossed $4000 this week



## cman5555

$4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


----------



## aluber1968

Lets see how soon you will suffer burn out or get sick.
According to your uber online hours you had only 7+ hours per day for sleep and relaxation. How about house chores, food shopping and etc.
Be careful with your health


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Truly awesome!! Wow!!!


----------



## BestInDaWest

thats great ! we cannot drive that many hours here legally and if i ever tried that I would be in the ER lol...good job...take a week off you deserve it.


----------



## ParkingPermit

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Uber shill.


----------



## kdyrpr

Are you counting the $ it will cost to repair after that marathon?


----------



## Tnasty

We don't get a surge here, and the streaks are a joke. So I don't put much into this gig anymore.A few hours a day or night, but its too easy to get discouraged.I admit I'm a flake and turn down many of jobs that are 24 mins away.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

I hope you have someone spending that money for you. Solid numbers but that's too many hours in the lousy car.


----------



## cman5555

Disgusted Driver said:


> I hope you have someone spending that money for you. Solid numbers but that's too many hours in the lousy car.


Hmmm, I wonder what state you are in? In california they have 2 sets of numbers for hours, one is called "online hours" the other is called "active hours". Active hours are the only "real hours" Im working. The other "online hours" are just how long the app was turned on that week. For example, if I was sleeping for 3 hours and didnt get a ride request in that time frame, it would be considered "online hours" not "active hours". But yes, I am still putting in a decent amount of working hours each week.



kdyrpr said:


> Are you counting the $ it will cost to repair after that marathon?
> View attachment 588377


I bought my 2010 prius on craigslist for $4000, I keep up with oil changes and brake pads etc. If anything serious goes wrong I can just buy another one since they are reasonably priced.



BestInDaWest said:


> thats great ! we cannot drive that many hours here legally and if i ever tried that I would be in the ER lol...good job...take a week off you deserve it.


I usually like to drive a month or two and take a week off, thats the plan))



aluber1968 said:


> Lets see how soon you will suffer burn out or get sick.
> According to your uber online hours you had only 7+ hours per day for sleep and relaxation. How about house chores, food shopping and etc.
> Be careful with your health


No burn out here, get plenty of rest...huge difference between "online hours" and "active hours" i keep the app on when running errands or chores and set the multiplier at 5x. If I dont get a ride, no problems, I got other stuff done..if I do get a ride then happy to get paid a premium for it. Will take advantage of the fare multiplier for the next couple weeks it exist in California))



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Truly awesome!! Wow!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sonoran Uber

I doubt you made $1000 in tips but $4000 divided by 46 hours = $87 per hour, I was making $1500-$1800 per week driving 12-15 hours so about $120 per hour. : )


----------



## cman5555

Sonoran Uber said:


> I doubt you made $1000 in tips but $4000 divided by 46 hours = $87 per hour, I was making $1500-$1800 per week driving 12-15 hours so about $120 per hour. : )


Guess you missed the photo of my lyft earnings for the same week? Lol. All I care about is my earnings for the week. Ill take take $4000 over $1800 any day even if that means driving extra)) Would love to see your $120 per hour week for 4 weeks straight, see if thats consistent or not&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## _Tron_

Pretty good. Pretty, pretty, pretty good.


(that's my Larry David impersonation)


----------



## Sonoran Uber

Here you go, did not know lyft was still in business, I believe we operate a little 'higher end' vehicle then you do so we make more per hour, just that simple. 242 rides to make $4000 & I made almost half what you did in a week with about 1/5 the hours? Could not even imagine driving a prius full time for a 'living' but to each their own. Tues & Weds are my days off & only take rides when they are on my way somewhere so really not 7 days a week like you do. Feel a little sorry for you.


----------



## Asruf

Don’t believe this kind of ADVERTISEMENT in here.. I’ve seen a lot.. i made $3000,3500 or 4000 is like devil try to bring you back playground to work uber/lyft slave again.. Trust me,you’ll work peanuts again.. DON’T TRUST THOSE NUMBERS PLEASE...UBER/LYFT KEYBOARD SOLDIERS ARE HERE FOR ADVERTISEMENT...THIS IS A REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY...


----------



## Sonoran Uber

Asruf said:


> Don't believe this kind of ADVERTISEMENT in here.. I've seen a lot.. i made $3000,3500 or 4000 is like devil try to bring you back playground to work uber/lyft slave again.. Trust me,you'll work peanuts again.. DON'T TRUST THOSE NUMBERS PLEASE...


We do not drive any longer since they changed the program again, we do not like peanuts ; ) but you are right, many drivers that have no other options will be 'Indentured' I fortunately am not one of those. When uber does a 'brain fart' I just wait it out until it becomes equitable again, not my first uber rodeo. They have actually called me in the past to ask why I was no longer taking rides.
(10, 000+ rides over 7 years, 4.99 feedback rating) I am knowledgeable.


----------



## Asruf

@ Sonoran Uber,
i’ll be 7 years in june... I hope inexperience drivers trust us and don’t work those evils..Uber/lyft definitely pure evils.. DON’T TRUST THOSE $$$$$$ Numbers.. Uber is ADVERTISING here...


----------



## Not happy

Solid jobs have solid ways.
This is all over the place, lower this, raise that
temporarily. They take too much, your car and gas. There high salaries and the millions there
spending to get rid of you with driverless car
research. Good Luck too you all.
R/s


----------



## Sonoran Uber

Those #'s are gone for now, I drove Saturday just to make my bonus & have not since then, made about half of what I would normally make for twice the # of rides & that was with the $80 bonus. I was 5.00 for a week or 2, some one gave me a 4 since then.


----------



## O-Side Uber

It’s awesome that you were able to make that much money in one week! Most drivers can’t sustain that schedule. I was never able to drive more than 40 hours a week . Plus the damage to my car and gas spending took its toll. If I had kept driving my car would have been toast by now. I switched to deliveries . Way less gas and milage . No chance of bad pax encounters or disease spread .


----------



## Illini

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Congrats. Nice week! Keep that up every week for the next year, and you'll gross over $200K.


----------



## SHalester

now do that 51 more times; you know; like a W2 job.


----------



## JaysUberman

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


116 hours online?


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Just wait. Summer will be coming soon. Enjoy it for now, it won't last.


----------



## bethswannns

aluber1968 said:


> Lets see how soon you will suffer burn out or get sick.
> According to your uber online hours you had only 7+ hours per day for sleep and relaxation. How about house chores, food shopping and etc.
> Be careful with your health


Ever heard about 3-4+ people using the same account and drive the same car?? Can do 200+ hours too

Husband drive 7 hours, Wife drive 7 hours, then son drive 7 hours... Its a family business. :roflmao:

No one's health is impacted here


----------



## SHalester

bethswannns said:


> Husband drive 7 hours, Wife drive 7 hours, then son drive 7 hours... Its a family business


sounds like a unicorn. and wouldn't time limits make it difficult to drive that many hours? Hum.


----------



## Mota-Driven

Those are some crazy good numbers, well beyond the ‘norm’ for 90% of drivers would ever generate those figures. But like others have already mentioned, I would never torture my personal car like that, plus I like to have a personal life outside putting in that kind of time and effort where it has more value to me, some really need the money where they are forced to put that time in, but I think the majority in a realistic sense, they just do this as a side hustle, not all of us are desperate to make XYZ amount a week.


----------



## cman5555

Asruf said:


> Don't believe this kind of ADVERTISEMENT in here.. I've seen a lot.. i made $3000,3500 or 4000 is like devil try to bring you back playground to work uber/lyft slave again.. Trust me,you'll work peanuts again.. DON'T TRUST THOSE NUMBERS PLEASE...UBER/LYFT KEYBOARD SOLDIERS ARE HERE FOR ADVERTISEMENT...THIS IS A REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY...





Sonoran Uber said:


> Here you go, did not know lyft was still in business, I believe we operate a little 'higher end' vehicle then you do so we make more per hour, just that simple. 242 rides to make $4000 & I made almost half what you did in a week with about 1/5 the hours? Could not even imagine driving a prius full time for a 'living' but to each their own. Tues & Weds are my days off & only take rides when they are on my way somewhere so really not 7 days a week like you do. Feel a little sorry for you.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but the numbers here are real...but what people are failing to understand is online hours does not mean active hours..so i can run errands etc having 5x multiplier on and only take rides as they comes, so its not all work as is being assumed. Dont feel sorry for me, Im happy to hustle and make this money...keep in mind in some markets you have to work harder for your money then others. For example in new york city you can put in far less hours for your money, whereas someone in LA would have to clock more hours to earn as much much as a new york city driver. Its all about how much the rates are in the city. Where I am the minimum fare amount paid to drivers is $2.17, Los Angeles is $2.40, Bay area pay minimum of $3.75. Each market is unique and have to adjust hours based on the local rates.



SHalester said:


> sounds like a unicorn. and wouldn't time limits make it difficult to drive that many hours? Hum.


Not true, if you are idle, then time limit doesnt count against you.



SHalester said:


> now do that 51 more times; you know; like a W2 job.


Usually only do a month or 2 of it and take a week off


----------



## real-trip

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


At the end of the day you make average like everyone else...You know you can't keep it going every week..Your body can't take it


----------



## Mole

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Awesome but keep it on the down low or there will be a flood of new drivers. Best of luck to you.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


I taught my son well.


----------



## #1husler

I pulled down a little over $3000 last week...bundling up 2 FUber promotions, working Grfyt streaks of 3, tips, etc., etc.

I agreed that this WONT last so...am cashing it out while I can...


----------



## I R ME

Asruf said:


> Don't believe this kind of ADVERTISEMENT in here.. I've seen a lot.. i made $3000,3500 or 4000 is like devil try to bring you back playground to work uber/lyft slave again.. Trust me,you'll work peanuts again.. DON'T TRUST THOSE NUMBERS PLEASE...UBER/LYFT KEYBOARD SOLDIERS ARE HERE FOR ADVERTISEMENT...THIS IS A REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY...


 Here in Phoenix, AZ. Uber guarantees you'll make 1700.00 in 200 rides. That is @ $8.50 per ride. 200 x 8.50 = 1700.00. Incentive my arse! How stupid do they think we are?


----------



## SHalester

cman5555 said:


> Usually only do a month or 2 of it and take a week off


k, then not impressed. do it 52x, I'd be impressed, if I take 50% of my brain offline to noodle it. What you do to your car. What you don't do (no life at all).

Essentially, pass. But good showing for a single week.


----------



## uberer2016

Congrats but you shouldn't share something like this on a public forum because you DON'T want more drivers coming back and eat into your pie. Enjoy it while it lasts. UI has been extended until September so it should last for a while. Kudos to you for working and not taking the free handouts.


----------



## NOXDriver

For both high weeks, average time per ride was 18 and 16 minutes. So taking ONLY the active times, divided by the number of rides give you the average time per ride. That's driving TO the pickup, waiting, and driving to the drop off. FOR EVERY PICK UP!?!?! In a city large enough to be able to make $4k in RS? No traffic? No long trips? No one with multiple stops or making you wait 4:30 to get to your car? 

Yeah.. I'm not believing anything from a screen cap.. sorry.


----------



## cman5555

SHalester said:


> k, then not impressed. do it 52x, I'd be impressed, if I take 50% of my brain offline to noodle it. What you do to your car. What you don't do (no life at all).
> 
> Essentially, pass. But good showing for a single week.


Showed 3 weeks, look at my other post) and not trying to impress you, thanks though lol


----------



## kingcorey321

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Very nice . Bank it . My advice get it when you can . And call your doctor .
Tell them your a driver sitting in your car for 100 hours a week. Do you need to take baby aspirin ? To prevent blood clots to your legs ?
I am not a doctor but i would tell my friends to take it daily .


----------



## cman5555

NOXDriver said:


> For both high weeks, average time per ride was 18 and 16 minutes. So taking ONLY the active times, divided by the number of rides give you the average time per ride. That's driving TO the pickup, waiting, and driving to the drop off. FOR EVERY PICK UP!?!?! In a city large enough to be able to make $4k in RS? No traffic? No long trips? No one with multiple stops or making you wait 4:30 to get to your car?
> 
> Yeah.. I'm not believing anything from a screen cap.. sorry.


There is no long rides in my city. 99% are short rides. And there is also never any traffic on the freeway and very little traffic on the streets here. You dont have to believe the screenshots. All I care about it what hits my bank account&#128522;



uberer2016 said:


> Congrats but you shouldn't share something like this on a public forum because you DON'T want more drivers coming back and eat into your pie. Enjoy it while it lasts. UI has been extended until September so it should last for a while. Kudos to you for working and not taking the free handouts.


Yeah. I couldnt sit at home and do nothing. And not worried about this market getting saturated since its not a super desirable area to live without a lot of industry



real-trip said:


> At the end of the day you make average like everyone else...You know you can't keep it going every week..Your body can't take it


Never said I can keep it up every week. I usually work a month or 2 and take a week off or so. And with the multiplier on, I am not driving as much as I used to but still getting decent money due to higher paying rides. And what exactly is average to you? On "average" I was making $2-3k weekly in LA..



Mole said:


> Awesome but keep it on the down low or there will be a flood of new drivers. Best of luck to you.


Not worried about new drivers. I was driving in Los Angeles where there is over 100k drivers probably and still managing to pull 2-3k weekly just putting the hours in. If you hustle the money will come.


----------



## Young Kim

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


This must be the record on Uberpeople.net!!! I feel so great now that I saw you do this! Cheers mate!



Sonoran Uber said:


> I doubt you made $1000 in tips but $4000 divided by 46 hours = $87 per hour, I was making $1500-$1800 per week driving 12-15 hours so about $120 per hour. : )


I think he's also including what he made on Lyft. If you add both of them up then he's only about $100 shy of $4,000. So I think $100 in tips for being online that long is very possible.



Sonoran Uber said:


> I doubt you made $1000 in tips but $4000 divided by 46 hours = $87 per hour, I was making $1500-$1800 per week driving 12-15 hours so about $120 per hour. : )


I think he's also including what he made on Lyft. If you add both of them up then he's only about $100 shy of $4,000. So I think $100 in tips for being online that long is very possible.


bethswannns said:


> Ever heard about 3-4+ people using the same account and drive the same car?? Can do 200+ hours too
> 
> Husband drive 7 hours, Wife drive 7 hours, then son drive 7 hours... Its a family business. :roflmao:
> 
> No one's health is impacted here


That's an interesting speculation!



Sonoran Uber said:


> I doubt you made $1000 in tips but $4000 divided by 46 hours = $87 per hour, I was making $1500-$1800 per week driving 12-15 hours so about $120 per hour. : )


I think he's also including what he made on Lyft. If you add both of them up then he's only about $100 shy of $4,000. So I think $100 in tips for being online that long is very possible.


bethswannns said:


> Ever heard about 3-4+ people using the same account and drive the same car?? Can do 200+ hours too
> 
> Husband drive 7 hours, Wife drive 7 hours, then son drive 7 hours... Its a family business. :roflmao:
> 
> No one's health is impacted here


That's an interesting speculation! 


real-trip said:


> At the end of the day you make average like everyone else...You know you can't keep it going every week..Your body can't take it


I don't know if there's such thing as an "average" though. I've seen @cman5555 for a while now and I feel like he works a lot harder than other people


----------



## cman5555

Young Kim said:


> This must be the record on Uberpeople.net!!! I feel so great now that I saw you do this! Cheers mate!
> 
> 
> I think he's also including what he made on Lyft. If you add both of them up then he's only about $100 shy of $4,000. So I think $100 in tips for being online that long is very possible.
> 
> 
> I think he's also including what he made on Lyft. If you add both of them up then he's only about $100 shy of $4,000. So I think $100 in tips for being online that long is very possible.
> 
> That's an interesting speculation!
> 
> 
> I think he's also including what he made on Lyft. If you add both of them up then he's only about $100 shy of $4,000. So I think $100 in tips for being online that long is very possible.
> 
> That's an interesting speculation!
> 
> I don't know if there's such thing as an "average" though. I've seen @cman5555 for a while now and I feel like he works a lot harder than other people


Thanks, yep I like to hustle) and yes well over $100 in tips for the week.


----------



## real-trip

cman5555 said:


> Thanks, yep I like to hustle) and yes well over $100 in tips for the week.


Lets see what you make the next 12 weeks..Show it ok???


----------



## oldfart

I for one congratulate the op. I don’t think he said he drives this much every week, in fact he says it was a record week. He doesn’t try to extrapolate to a $200000 year. And i don’t think 16 hour days for a week or so is impossible nor do I think it’s gonna impact his health. I’m confident I could put in the time and my car could handle the miles (and I’m 74 years old and my car is 10 years old) but I don’t think my market can offer that much business

again: congratulations you have given me something to shoot for

I’m curious as to how many miles he drove fo gross $4000.


----------



## WontFlush

Thanks for sharing OP! Really awesome.


----------



## cman5555

oldfart said:


> I for one congratulate the op. I don't think he said he drives this much every week, in fact he says it was a record week. He doesn't try to extrapolate to a $200000 year. And i don't think 16 hour days for a week or so is impossible nor do I think it's gonna impact his health. I'm confident I could put in the time and my car could handle the miles (and I'm 74 years old and my car is 10 years old) but I don't think my market can offer that much business
> 
> again: congratulations you have given me something to shoot for
> 
> I'm curious as to how many miles he drove fo gross $4000.


Thanks and I didnt track the exact miles I drove that week, but I usually drive about 400 miles a day or so.



WontFlush said:


> Thanks for sharing OP! Really awesome.


Thanks&#128522;


----------



## Immoralized

If you have a rideshare suitable vehicle the cost of driving will always be profitable. The total cost of upkeep should not go over $100-120 USD per week on average for the life of the vehicle. If it is consistently over $120 per week year to year average the vehicle isn't suitable and you are just throwing good money away.

In saying that most of the cars rideshare drivers are driving are not suitable and not designed to be used in a commercial manner. Those that keep jumping up and down saying their cars are falling apart and not making them any money got the wrong car for the job. You have to invest in the right tools for the job because the wrong tools for this kind of work is going to make you go backwards as in every dollar and cent you make is going to go towards patching that car up so it runs and all that down time trying to keep that lemon alive.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

uberer2016 said:


> Congrats but you shouldn't share something like this on a public forum because you DON'T want more drivers coming back and eat into your pie. Enjoy it while it lasts. UI has been extended until September so it should last for a while. Kudos to you for working and not taking the free handouts.


The OP works the Orange County and I believe the Los Angeles area markets. Two of the most oversaturated areas for ridesharing which makes his earnings (even if they are temporary) that more amazing. If I had .25 for every LA scrub complaining about how bad it is to drive in LA I'd make about an hours worth of minimum wage! &#129315; &#129315; &#129315;


----------



## DDW

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Now you will have to take a week off to recuperate, meaning really only 2k per week....


----------



## 80sDude

Uber troll using in house software to create BS receipts to lure ants to drive.


----------



## DDW

cman5555 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder what state you are in? In california they have 2 sets of numbers for hours, one is called "online hours" the other is called "active hours". Active hours are the only "real hours" Im working. The other "online hours" are just how long the app was turned on that week. For example, if I was sleeping for 3 hours and didnt get a ride request in that time frame, it would be considered "online hours" not "active hours". But yes, I am still putting in a decent amount of working hours each week.


You are still in the car for online hours......



cman5555 said:


> Showed 3 weeks, look at my other post) and not trying to impress you, thanks though lol


If not trying to impress, what are you trying to do?


----------



## SHalester

cman5555 said:


> not trying to impress you


Didn't say directly you were; but you did post in an open, public forum, so there's that.

oh, 3 weeks. Now 49 weeks to go. Get 'er done; then preen here after.


----------



## 7easts

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Congrats, but first in what state do you drive and I can tell you now once the country is opened 100% and this Covid BS is behind us, most drivers will be making over $2000 weekly for driving 40/HR a week, does anyone agree?


----------



## cman5555

DDW said:


> You are still in the car for online hours......
> 
> 
> If not trying to impress, what are you trying to do?


Why are you complaining about where I spend my time lol. Did you read my original post? I asked what others best week was and showed mine &#129315;



7easts said:


> Congrats, but first in what state do you drive and I can tell you now once the country is opened 100% and this Covid BS is behind us, most drivers will be making over $2000 weekly for driving 40/HR a week, does anyone agree?


I am in california, $2000 weekly driving 40 hours?? Ha i wish,



SHalester said:


> Didn't say directly you were; but you did post in an open, public forum, so there's that.
> 
> oh, 3 weeks. Now 49 weeks to go. Get 'er done; then preen here after.


If you were getting paid to complain, you'd be rich))



Immoralized said:


> If you have a rideshare suitable vehicle the cost of driving will always be profitable. The total cost of upkeep should not go over $100-120 USD per week on average for the life of the vehicle. If it is consistently over $120 per week year to year average the vehicle isn't suitable and you are just throwing good money away.
> 
> In saying that most of the cars rideshare drivers are driving are not suitable and not designed to be used in a commercial manner. Those that keep jumping up and down saying their cars are falling apart and not making them any money got the wrong car for the job. You have to invest in the right tools for the job because the wrong tools for this kind of work is going to make you go backwards as in every dollar and cent you make is going to go towards patching that car up so it runs and all that down time trying to keep that lemon alive.


I drive a 2010 prius, spend about $30 a day on gas or so. Overall easy car to take care of.



Fusion_LUser said:


> The OP works the Orange County and I believe the Los Angeles area markets. Two of the most oversaturated areas for ridesharing which makes his earnings (even if they are temporary) that more amazing. If I had .25 for every LA scrub complaining about how bad it is to drive in LA I'd make about an hours worth of minimum wage! &#129315; &#129315; &#129315;


You are right, usually I work in orange county and los angeles market. But the last few weeks been in northern california redding area driving. Seem to do well in either market. Wondering how things are in san francisco nowadays since covid hit..probably a mass exodus from the city since everyone can work from home now and why pay the insane cost of living in the bay area if you dont have to?


----------



## Bostonium

Uber limits driving to 84 hours a week, yet the screengrab shows over 116 hours.


----------



## cman5555

Idle hours dont count toward limit.


Bostonium said:


> Uber limits driving to 84 hours a week, yet the screengrab shows over 116 hours.


----------



## Universewontbend

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Give me NET INCOME i don't want to see GROSS INCOME.


----------



## ChiGuy

Driving 100 hours for $4k? Too much.
Here I made half that for 2 hours watching CL soccer game. People have said - work smart. Not hard.


----------



## BunnyK

ITT: People on welfare hatin' on someone working. Not surprising.


----------



## phreeradical

People pay 5x for a Uber?
90201?


----------



## 7easts

ChiGuy said:


> Driving 100 hours for $4k? Too much.
> Here I made half that for 2 hours watching CL soccer game. People have said - work smart. Not hard.
> 
> View attachment 589067


is that an app or a site?


----------



## ChiGuy

7easts said:


> is that an app or a site?


DraftKings app
They have website version too but don't go into gambling if you're not experienced.


----------



## cman5555

WontFlush said:


> Thanks for sharing OP! Really awesome.


Thanks!



phreeradical said:


> People pay 5x for a Uber?
> 90201?


Every market they will pay 5x if they are desperate enough and if there arent enough drivers to fulfill the need.



80sDude said:


> Uber troll using in house software to create BS receipts to lure ants to drive.


Yep total bs bro furr shurr



80sDude said:


> Uber troll using in house software to create BS receipts to lure ants to drive.


Yep total bs bro furr shurr


Universewontbend said:


> Give me NET INCOME i don't want to see GROSS INCOME.


Guess your not too good at math...


----------



## Universewontbend

cman5555 said:


> Guess your not too good at math...


Lol says a man who can't provide me net income instead of gross &#128514;


----------



## Immoralized

TheDoc said:


> You can be online 116 hours?
> Is that legal?
> What about fatigue management?
> Over here Uber app logs you off for 8 hours after 12 hours online. Too many accidents caused by driver fatigue.


Doesn't exist where he lives. Most people working 24 hours a day to live in that expensive city. :biggrin:

BTW he was online longer than that since that only uber and lyft wasn't included was another 37 and a half hours.

The guy is taking something to do all those hours without sleep and it not coffee.

Online 154 hours per week out of possible 168 hours.


----------



## cman5555

Universewontbend said:


> Lol says a man who can't provide me net income instead of gross &#128514;


Says someone who cant calculate gas, tire, brakes, oil change expenses lol


----------



## 7easts

ChiGuy said:


> DraftKings app
> They have website version too but don't go into gambling if you're not experienced.


Thanks for the info


----------



## bobby747

Nice pay. Not me 7 days a week. Those days are gone. Great car for the job. What's your IRS tax liability for this week. How many miles.


----------



## cman5555

bobby747 said:


> Nice pay. Not me 7 days a week. Those days are gone. Great car for the job. What's your IRS tax liability for this week. How many miles.


I usually drive about 400 miles a day. People still pay the IRS these days? &#128523;&#128523;


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Immoralized said:


> Doesn't exist where he lives. Most people working 24 hours a day to live in that expensive city. :biggrin:
> 
> BTW he was online longer than that since that only uber and lyft wasn't included was another 37 and a half hours.
> 
> The guy is taking something to do all those hours without sleep and it not coffee.
> 
> Online 154 hours per week out of possible 168 hours.


OP said he keeps the app on all day even though he is not driving/working the whole time. He may be out running an errand at 5.0x and a ride pops up.

We have an ant in my town that is online 24/7. The car is parked at his house the majority of the time yet he's online 24/7. I'm actually shocked when I don't see the car!


----------



## 208476

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


And you woke up in a cold sweat, ha ha ha.................


----------



## Immoralized

Fusion_LUser said:


> OP said he keeps the app on all day even though he is not driving/working the whole time. He may be out running an errand at 5.0x and a ride pops up.
> 
> We have an ant in my town that is online 24/7. The car is parked at his house the majority of the time yet he's online 24/7. I'm actually shocked when I don't see the car!


That would mean he'll be sleeping with his phone pinging away and clicking go online after every 3 pings. Doesn't make for a restful sleep.

I've had to turn off data and gps at one point when uber app kept sending me pings even when the app was off and the app was closed. The constant ping noise is among the top of the list of the most annoying sounds in the world. I cannot imagine going to sleep with that going on in the background and checking it all through the day/night sleeping.


----------



## cman5555

Immoralized said:


> That would mean he'll be sleeping with his phone pinging away and clicking go online after every 3 pings. Doesn't make for a restful sleep.
> 
> I've had to turn off data and gps at one point when uber app kept sending me pings even when the app was off and the app was closed. The constant ping noise is among the top of the list of the most annoying sounds in the world. I cannot imagine going to sleep with that going on in the background and checking it all through the day/night sleeping.


The most annoying sound in the world to me is a barking dog. Uber chime is music to my ears especially at 5x&#128517;



Fusion_LUser said:


> OP said he keeps the app on all day even though he is not driving/working the whole time. He may be out running an errand at 5.0x and a ride pops up.
> 
> We have an ant in my town that is online 24/7. The car is parked at his house the majority of the time yet he's online 24/7. I'm actually shocked when I don't see the car!


Love his commitment to excellence&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## bobby747

I gotta be honest with you drive or 7 years all platforms if you're doing 2800 miles a week 400 A-day you're not doing that good Total number looks good but in my opinion it's not good based only on your miles Let's call it 2000 miles a week times 52 weeks over on a 1000 miles year 100000 miles a year more like 140 this is why your numbers Are nice lookin what's your working 7 days a week almost 3000 miles a week.
But if you're happy that's all that counts I'm just giving my opinion I could do $2000 plus a week on server are miles 700 miles or less


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

real-trip said:


> Lets see what you make the next 12 weeks..Show it ok???


Why dont you just ask him for the past 12 weeks & save yourself 3 months of waiting?
Awesome #s OP !!!!!


----------



## AtSki

Great numbers, but not a record.

These are what I made in the past Xmas and NYE weeks.

No surge, No promos, No bonus, No nothing. Just pure and simple shuttling people around in some ski resort area in Rocky Mountains, CO.

Of course, it is not sustainable, of course it is not repeatable every year and of course I never work that long hours rest of the year. Lol


----------



## cman5555

AtSki said:


> Great numbers, but not a record.
> 
> These are what I made in the past Xmas and NYE weeks.
> 
> No surge, No promos, No bonus, No nothing. Just pure and simple shuttling people around in some ski resort area in Rocky Mountains, CO.
> 
> Of course, it is not sustainable, of course it is not repeatable every year and of course I never work that long hours rest of the year. Lol
> 
> View attachment 589309
> View attachment 589311


Said it was MY personal record, not THE world record lol. But awesome job dude, you freaking slayed it!!


----------



## AtSki

cman5555 said:


> Said it was MY personal record, not THE world record lol. But awesome job dude, you freaking slayed it!!


Thank you. Last time I made those numbers was circa 2013-2014 at a different market which was a summer resort of rich people (opposite of winter ski resort in the Rockies) and I forgot to mention that those trips above are all "SUV only" trips.


----------



## cman5555

AtSki said:


> Thank you. Last time I made those numbers was circa 2013-2014 at a different market which was a summer resort of rich people (opposite of winter ski resort in the Rockies) and I forgot to mention that those trips above are all "SUV only" trips.


Ahh I see, yeah I never tried an SUV with uber, have only stuck with my uber x prius, but still those are killer numbers))


----------



## DEvok

I live in Australia and only make $3000 in 60-70 hours.


----------



## cman5555

DEvok said:


> I live in Australia and only make $3000 in 60-70 hours.


Only? 3k is good money for those hours, but are we talking 3k usd or 3k aussie dollar? &#128517;


----------



## bethswannns

Illini said:


> Congrats. Nice week! Keep that up every week for the next year, and you'll gross over $200K.


yep.. so much money coming in just dont know where to put them..


----------



## th3r4f

Good job! I wish I could’ve got approved for Lyft too


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Nice work! 

Never understand why so many replies are full of negativity. My guess is the OP knows the risks of long shifts, wear & tear on your car, etc. These "just wait til you need __________" finger-waggings are annoying.


----------



## cman5555

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Never understand why so many replies are full of negativity. My guess is the OP knows the risks of long shifts, wear & tear on your car, etc. These "just wait til you need __________" finger-waggings are annoying.


Thanks and agreed.



th3r4f said:


> Good job! I wish I could've got approved for Lyft too


Thank you


----------



## real-trip

bethswannns said:


> yep.. so much money coming in just dont know where to put them..
> 
> View attachment 589765


I COMING AND GET SOME OF That



cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Enjoy while things are cool...WW3. is coming soon


----------



## iamthenewguy123

Congrats, you'll actually net 700 of that, and now you'll actually owe the irs instead of showing a net loss. Oh well, it was fun to say you did it. Now you have to go take every minimum fare for the next 3 months so you can break even on your taxes.



bethswannns said:


> Ever heard about 3-4+ people using the same account and drive the same car?? Can do 200+ hours too
> 
> Husband drive 7 hours, Wife drive 7 hours, then son drive 7 hours... Its a family business. :roflmao:
> 
> No one's health is impacted here


Until the app asks for a selfie or the customer complains that Suzy had an adam's apple. That's a fast track to deactivation.


----------



## cman5555

real-trip said:


> I COMING AND GET SOME OF That
> 
> 
> Enjoy while things are cool...WW3. is coming soon


With the multiplier gone, everything will change..


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Congrats, you'll actually net 700 of that, and now you'll actually owe the irs instead of showing a net loss. Oh well, it was fun to say you did it. Now you have to go take every minimum fare for the next 3 months so you can break even on your taxes.
> 
> 
> Until the app asks for a selfie or the customer complains that Suzy had an adam's apple. That's a fast track to deactivation.


You seem fun.


----------



## Invisible

Congrats OP!!! I’m shocked you’re in CA since I thought those drivers weren’t making squat there. But now I see some, like you are, so good for you.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose

bethswannns said:


> Husband drive 7 hours, Wife drive 7 hours, then son drive 7 hours... Its a family business.
> 
> No one's health is impacted here


Except the poor car!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose

Let’s see- my very best week. I know for a fact that I have made OVER $10 an hour (in U.S. dollars) for an entire week! I’m taking a bow in front of the bathroom mirror as we speak. I realize those great days won’t last forever. 

(jk of course)


----------



## iamthenewguy123

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You seem fun.


Ya, I have fun by making sure nobody else is.


----------



## cman5555

T


Invisible said:


> Congrats OP!!! I'm shocked you're in CA since I thought those drivers weren't making squat there. But now I see some, like you are, so good for you.


Thanks man, yeah you put the hours in you can still do well&#128522;

Yeah


Driving With A Purpose said:


> Except the poor car!


Lol, yeah actually did brakes, rotors, shocks and struts today)) and still managed to pull over $400


----------



## Fusion_LUser

cman5555 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks man, yeah you put the hours in you can still do well&#128522;
> 
> Yeah
> 
> Lol, yeah actually did brakes, rotors, shocks and struts today)) and still managed to pull over $400


Well you have proven with the OC/LA and now the Bay Area markets that the money is out there if you know how to get it.


----------



## cman5555

Fusion_LUser said:


> Well you have proven with the OC/LA and now the Bay Area markets that the money is out there if you know how to get it.


Yep, the OC/LA, Redding, Bay Area have been proven, money is still out there to be made&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Flawlessbox

And when everyone goes back to slavery OP disappears from UP and this happens.


----------



## Djfourmoney

I will try very hard to not let it go where I want it to go.

With any of these apps you get out of it what you put into it. In California I did not support Prop 22, but it has put a floor under drivers as long as they meet the hours requirement and get a health care sipen.

Don't worry because of Uber/Postmates/Lyft/DoorDash victory here they are headed to your state very soon, there are at least 20 states looking at similar laws. 

Now with that out of the way. One of the reasons I don't post here much because you get two kind of answers to most questions. Negative and Super Negative.

It's easy to block out the negative at least for me but I entertain myself by arguing with people. I spend plenty of hours doing it elsewhere online so why not here?

Can you make $4K doing Uber, yes, where you live if outside a major Megacity? Unlikely and yet if you look at the metrics the middle class and lower middle class are moving out of California and similar cities that have average income and average rent paid around 40-50%.

The problem is most of you don't have options. You are either anti-social or caught in a space where one life decision will put you out on the street.

Native Americans not the Indians, complain way too much. They are soft, cushy and fat. Lord forbid a actual draft we need to be used and a ground war broke out. Our professional military has serious weight problems and often unmentioned racist, religious element that rears its ugly head in public every so often.

If you can buy a used Prius with cash and make some money nobody should care what you do with your time. You are more likely to be killed on our roads by somebody that is under the influence of either prescription drugs, illegal drugs or their smartphone. Not from somebody suffering from the lack of sleep.

Lots of Uber drivers happily collecting UI and PPP grants, they have nerve to talk about how you earn your money.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


How many hours of actual driving?


----------



## kc ub'ing!

The few pals I have still driving are raking in the cheese too! Loving how busy it is with PUA stay at homers like me. Y’all are welcome to it. Me and my vehicle are enjoying the break.


----------



## DuncanONeil

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Kind of hard to evaluate.
What with the differences between cities, i.e. Fares, Population, and propensity for use of an Uber.
Plus the variance in hours per driver.
There are many ways to measure;
1. $ per pay period,
2. $ per ride,
3. $ per hour.


----------



## cman5555

DuncanONeil said:


> Kind of hard to evaluate.
> What with the differences between cities, i.e. Fares, Population, and propensity for use of an Uber.
> Plus the variance in hours per driver.
> There are many ways to measure;
> 1. $ per pay period,
> 2. $ per ride,
> 3. $ per hour.


Doesnt matter anymore, in redding as well as OC/LA, they have taken away the fare multiplier, so all income will change, as far as I know, the bay area may be the only place left that has the multiplier.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How many hours of actual driving?


Depends on the week, but I try to fit in at least 14 hours a day for my shift, but there was lots of down time too because I was using the fare multiplier. Now that thats gone in most markets, ill try driving strictly in the bay area and see how it goes.



Djfourmoney said:


> I will try very hard to not let it go where I want it to go.
> 
> With any of these apps you get out of it what you put into it. In California I did not support Prop 22, but it has put a floor under drivers as long as they meet the hours requirement and get a health care sipen.
> 
> Don't worry because of Uber/Postmates/Lyft/DoorDash victory here they are headed to your state very soon, there are at least 20 states looking at similar laws.
> 
> Now with that out of the way. One of the reasons I don't post here much because you get two kind of answers to most questions. Negative and Super Negative.
> 
> It's easy to block out the negative at least for me but I entertain myself by arguing with people. I spend plenty of hours doing it elsewhere online so why not here?
> 
> Can you make $4K doing Uber, yes, where you live if outside a major Megacity? Unlikely and yet if you look at the metrics the middle class and lower middle class are moving out of California and similar cities that have average income and average rent paid around 40-50%.
> 
> The problem is most of you don't have options. You are either anti-social or caught in a space where one life decision will put you out on the street.
> 
> Native Americans not the Indians, complain way too much. They are soft, cushy and fat. Lord forbid a actual draft we need to be used and a ground war broke out. Our professional military has serious weight problems and often unmentioned racist, religious element that rears its ugly head in public every so often.
> 
> If you can buy a used Prius with cash and make some money nobody should care what you do with your time. You are more likely to be killed on our roads by somebody that is under the influence of either prescription drugs, illegal drugs or their smartphone. Not from somebody suffering from the lack of sleep.
> 
> Lots of Uber drivers happily collecting UI and PPP grants, they have nerve to talk about how you earn your money.


Thanks for your feedback and let me send some positive energy your way since its mostly negative..there, hope you felt that)) but yes, I can work as much as I want, drive the car that I want, and I dont live in a major city anymore, its near Redding California and the population size there is 90k, thats where in the past few weeks made over 10k+. But now that the fare multiplier is gone, I will probably only be driving in the the bay area since they still have the fare multiplier and the rates are much higher. Redding CA is 59 cents per mile, 16 cents per minute. San Francisco is 91 cents per mile, 39 cents per minute. You can see, without a fare mutliplier, your income can be devastated...look at the difference in ride payouts fron each market below. I just got a ride from John wayne airport with an uber driver, so looks like because the population size here is so dense there are still plenty of drivers willing to work despite not having a fare multiplier anymore in orange county.


----------



## somedriverguy

bethswannns said:


> Ever heard about 3-4+ people using the same account and drive the same car?? Can do 200+ hours too
> 
> Husband drive 7 hours, Wife drive 7 hours, then son drive 7 hours... Its a family business. :roflmao:
> 
> No one's health is impacted here


I'll give you a thousand dollars if you can show a legit screenshot of an account that had 200 hours logged in one week.


----------



## cman5555

somedriverguy said:


> I'll give you a thousand dollars if you can show a legit screenshot of an account that had 200 hours logged in one week.


Hmm, thats an interesting challenge. Considering there are only 168 hours in a week, it would seem impossible. But 150 hours? Maybe? All it would require me to do is sit in my car all day long at 5x multiplier in the bay area, get 2 or 3 rides for the day, and let the clock tick. Definitely doable, but the question is would I make more just actually driving those hours? Yeah most definitely&#128517;


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Asruf said:


> Don’t believe this kind of ADVERTISEMENT in here.. I’ve seen a lot.. i made $3000,3500 or 4000 is like devil try to bring you back playground to work uber/lyft slave again.. *Trust me,you’ll work peanuts again.*


When the CHEESE unemployment runs out in September, the "Army of Labor" will muster up again.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver

My record is about tree fiddy


----------



## Loch Ness Driver

JeanOcelot0 said:


> When the CHEESE unemployment runs out in September, the "Army of Labor" will muster up again.


It's been confirmed that UI cheddar will be dispensed until at least 2148. No need for your children, grandchildren, or great-grandchildren to even think about having to get a job or do anything productive.

Heysoos bless Murica #1 welfare system in the world, where no one ever has to worry about being a productive member of society and can get fat and lazy off of others' 4 life.

Welfarehandouts4life, life4welfarehandouts


----------



## Phoenix123

@cman5555 so.... what are your number like post multipler or did you decide not to drive. A lot of people dont know you had to hustle while you had that option.


----------



## Galveston

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


The amount of hours you drive is illegal most places. You risked everyone’s lives for “profit”. One accident and it’s all gone


----------



## pootboy

can somebody nutshell this thread for me? the OP's screengrab says 42 hours active, 116 hours online--- what does that even mean? assuming 80 hours actually worked, that's $50hr.

$30-$40 is doable during heavy surges (pre-covid-- are covid rates that much higher?), but how do you keep that up for 80 hours over 7 days?


----------



## Phoenix123

pootboy said:


> can somebody nutshell this thread for me? the OP's screengrab says 42 hours active, 116 hours online--- what does that even mean? even assuming he worked 12 hours a day for 7 days, that's $42 an hour. i guess in theory, with uber's "12 on, 6 off" policy a person could work an average of 16 hours a day, so a 112 hour work week would work out to $36 an hour.
> 
> $30-$40 an hour is doable during heavy surges, but how do you keep that up for 112 hours over 7 days?
> 
> (also tips tend to top out [for me, at least] at about 10% earnings-- 30% tips over all trips is quite a rate. he must have some very fancy pizza hut mints.)


It very simple
In California

ONLINE Hours... How many hours you were online
ACTIVE Hours... How many hours you were active driving to and picking up passengers and dropping them off

So if one is online and no rides... This does not count against your total hours you can work which is 12.
Say if you are in the airport que and don't get a ride for 30 minutes all that time waiting does not count against you...


----------



## cman5555

Phoenix123 said:


> @cman5555 so.... what are your number like post multipler or did you decide not to drive. A lot of people dont know you had to hustle while you had that option.


Did $3800 in a week post multiplier in san francisco...have to take a lot more rides, but still can make decent money


----------



## cman5555

pootboy said:


> can somebody nutshell this thread for me? the OP's screengrab says 42 hours active, 116 hours online--- what does that even mean? assuming 80 hours actually worked, that's $50hr.
> 
> $30-$40 is doable during heavy surges (pre-covid-- are covid rates that much higher?), but how do you keep that up for 80 hours over 7 days?


Online hours is not accurate of hours work, its including the wait or dead time in between rides. Active hours are time you are driving to passenger until drop off. I usually drive at least 14 hours a day 6am to 8pm nowadays.


----------



## DDW

Only works out to$25 an hour on Uber. Then you need to subtract expenses. You probability also had a large meth expense. 🙂


----------



## DDW

cman5555 said:


> There is no long rides in my city. 99% are short rides. And there is also never any traffic on the freeway and very little traffic on the streets here. You dont have to believe the screenshots. All I care about it what hits my bank account&#128522;
> 
> 
> Yeah. I couldnt sit at home and do nothing. And not worried about this market getting saturated since its not a super desirable area to live without a lot of industry
> 
> 
> Never said I can keep it up every week. I usually work a month or 2 and take a week off or so. And with the multiplier on, I am not driving as much as I used to but still getting decent money due to higher paying rides. And what exactly is average to you? On "average" I was making $2-3k weekly in LA..
> 
> 
> Not worried about new drivers. I was driving in Los Angeles where there is over 100k drivers probably and still managing to pull 2-3k weekly just putting the hours in. If you hustle the money will come.


Be sure to bank it as you will need it to buy a new car.


----------



## BallinBruha

Immoralized said:


> If you have a rideshare suitable vehicle the cost of driving will always be profitable. The total cost of upkeep should not go over $100-120 USD per week on average for the life of the vehicle. If it is consistently over $120 per week year to year average the vehicle isn't suitable and you are just throwing good money away.
> 
> In saying that most of the cars rideshare drivers are driving are not suitable and not designed to be used in a commercial manner. Those that keep jumping up and down saying their cars are falling apart and not making them any money got the wrong car for the job. You have to invest in the right tools for the job because the wrong tools for this kind of work is going to make you go backwards as in every dollar and cent you make is going to go towards patching that car up so it runs and all that down time trying to keep that lemon alive.


I mean .... what vehicle in today’s modern world would even come close to those figures ??????!! 

MAYBE 50$ a week ... and that’s if you are pushing it super hard


----------



## BallinBruha

DDW said:


> Be sure to bank it as you will need it to buy a new car.



Another idiot comment ... you know a lot of cars can go 150-300k miles with just routine maintenance??


----------



## K.O.N.Y

BallinBruha said:


> Another idiot comment ... you know a lot of cars can go 150-300k miles with just routine maintenance??


Only if u could get your health back with routine maintenance


----------



## pedroia1515

last week was great. I will need a new car next year. Lol. Already have 98,000 miles on my car in 19 months


----------



## th3r4f

your killing it op. I wish I could do that. Most did was $2958 And included $900 in Uber







bonuses.


----------



## 142605

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


That's awesome for you so cool to see people who make it work. Now just think... if you were driving a Tesla, that GROSS would be your NET!


----------



## Safar

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Well done! 😎💪


----------



## Safar

aluber1968 said:


> Lets see how soon you will suffer burn out or get sick.
> According to your uber online hours you had only 7+ hours per day for sleep and relaxation. How about house chores, food shopping and etc.
> Be careful with your health


It is fine, he/she did the business of 3 weeks in one week. Now he/she can enjoy. What a badass hustler. Respects but nothing else for him.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Authority said:


> That's awesome for you so cool to see people who make it work. Now just think... if you were driving a Tesla, that GROSS would be your NET!


Except that the Tesla door handles are $1500 each to replace. Can't imagine how the unwashed masses will mangle them trying to get in and then break the glass getting out pulling the manual door release.


----------



## MauiUberLyftGuy

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


$1,600+ driving only about 6 hours a day. A normal week for me is about $1,200. I run Uber XL only and when the supply of drivers is low, as it is here on my island, 2 or 3 people with no luggage is not at all unusual. They will take what they can get. And I get a lot of longer rides from the resort areas to the airport. Those runs are $70 or more on my end plus tips, if any.


----------



## Funkmeister

Well, we’ll, well, it’s always fun peeking into this forum and seeing the SOS. New look, same stuff - the same folks from Napa Valley (I suppose since they ”whine” so much) and some new geniuses parroting the same old diatribe. A poster will say they did well ($4K in this instance) and the haters will regurgitate the same old sh1t verbatim.

I offer congrats to the OP! That’s how you get it done. That’s also for everyone else posting they‘re making money at this. Don’t listen to the naysayers because every last one of them down to the last screeching willie don’t know WTF they are talking about…. No clue! I’ve been at this over 5 years now and still loving it. I love when I hear about other’s successes. Those tend to be the ones who could make it on any job and understand “work ethic”.

The fact that you made $4K in the midst of this stupid azz pandemic says a lot and should inspire those that want to do the same. All it takes is drive - literally and figuratively.
….and, as I always say, if you can’t make money doing this or think you’re only making minimum wage, this ain’t for you. Delete the app and get an app from Mickey D’s. That’s more your speed.


----------



## bobby747

Very hard work. Always haters on uber people


----------



## Disgusted Driver

It is interesting how some will criticize hard work with a good return. Then again we have a few alleged drivers on here who look down at people who really do drive. Always people who need to feel like they are better than someone else.


----------



## Funkmeister

Disgusted Driver said:


> It is interesting how some will criticize hard work with a good return. Then again we have a few alleged drivers on here who look down at people who really do drive. Always people who need to feel like they are better than someone else.


Never mind them. I use to get immense pleasure in trolling the trolls when they would give the inane reasons drivers weren’t making the money they said they made. When I first came on this site I was happy to share my success and would even offer advice and tips if someone wanted it but most were just disgruntled taxi drivers or really couldn’t keep a traditional job anyway and just wanted a cheat sheet. Most really think they work for Uber/Lyft instead of just having an app they can use to make money.
I’d be the first to tell you U/L don’t give AF about you but then again, I don’t particularly give AF about them. I just use the app when it’s beneficial for me. Other than that, we’re good. As long as I can make some decent money, it works for me.

I could never figure those looking to constantly bash others - calling them “shills” or “working for …”. Trying to infer costs that may or may not exist but are barely pertinent to the subject matter. Just STFU and figure out how “you” can make it work or do something else. Save the hate. It paints them in a bad light. Their ignorance, laziness and lack of character is readily apparent. That’s the world we live in today though. Too many just like that.


----------



## 142605

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


That’s what’s great about Uber… you can bust your ass if you need to, work casually when you don’t.


----------



## DDW

Authority said:


> That’s what’s great about Uber… you can bust your ass if you need to, work casually when you don’t.


 You couldn't make 4000 a week in Houston drive an Uber even if you work 24 hours A-day 7 days a week..... Absolutely impossible unless you're driving S UV black is and doing major business.


----------



## Jeannie beanie

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Where ? Not in Chattanooga. You have to hustle to even dare make $100


----------



## DDW

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Online for 17 hours a day?????

When did you sleep and take a shower?


----------



## DDW

Disgusted Driver said:


> It is interesting how some will criticize hard work with a good return. Then again we have a few alleged drivers on here who look down at people who really do drive. Always people who need to feel like they are better than someone else.


That is BEYOND hard work....that is INSANE....17 hrs a day 7 days a week.

Truth be told rich people hardly work at all for their money. There are plenty of people that make 4000 a week without even lifting the finger and not working at all. The goal should be working as little as possible to make as much as possible..... That's how rich people do it.

The people that I know that make the most money hardly work at all and the ones that I know that work very hard don't make that much...... Guess that blows a hole in your argument......


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Asruf said:


> @ Sonoran Uber,
> i’ll be 7 years in june... I hope inexperience drivers trust us and don’t work those evils..Uber/lyft definitely pure evils.. DON’T TRUST THOSE $$$$$$ Numbers.. Uber is ADVERTISING here...


You are uber pro taking all the garbage
rides they send. 
And you are not a full time plus driver
That's why you cant believe the money
that some people make
Get in your car, be selective about the trips 
you take and put in 80ish hours a week
You might be surprised at how much 
money you could make.
Or you could sit there like a little girl
with mud on her dress whining about it. 
I dont gaf..


----------



## DDW

Safar said:


> Well done! 😎💪


Safar is Uber Shill....


Loch Ness Driver said:


> It's been confirmed that UI cheddar will be dispensed until at least 2148. No need for your children, grandchildren, or great-grandchildren to even think about having to get a job or do anything productive.
> 
> Heysoos bless Murica #1 welfare system in the world, where no one ever has to worry about being a productive member of society and can get fat and lazy off of others' 4 life.
> 
> Welfarehandouts4life, life4welfarehandouts


You mean by productive member of society working for slave wages to make the rich richer?

Nice try SHILL....


----------



## DDW

Safar said:


> It is fine, he/she did the business of 3 weeks in one week. Now he/she can enjoy. What a badass hustler. Respects but nothing else for him.


Whatever you say India Uber shill.... guess Uber has an army of low wage workers now on Onfia shilling social media for them...like help desk....


----------



## DDW

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You are uber pro taking all the garbage
> rides they send.
> And you are not a full time plus driver
> That's why you cant believe the money
> that some people make
> Get in your car, be selective about the trips
> you take and put in 80ish hours a week
> You might be surprised at how much
> money you could make.
> Or you could sit there like a little girl
> with mud on her dress whining about it.
> I dont gaf..


80 hours a week? Are you serious? Do you know how much you would make at a week at a half ass wage job with 80 hours, 40 hours being OT.....a Shxtton....nice try Uber shill...sounds like more Ifia shill center posts....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

DDW said:


> 80 hours a week? Are you serious? Do you know how much you would make at a week at a half ass wage job with 80 hours, 40 hours being OT.....a Shxtton....nice try Uber shill...sounds like more Ifia shill center posts....


I made $3200 last week
I dont know anyone who works a
per hour job that made that much
Dont talk about things you know nothing about
Troll..


----------



## DDW

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I made $3200 last week
> I dont know anyone who works a
> per hour job that made that much
> Dont talk about things you know nothing about
> Troll..


BS...everyone is keen to post their aberrant one off earnings to brag....show me that you did it continuously for a whole year (like a per hour job) and I will bow to upu. We both know you can't......you can't annualize one off special earnings periods....but nice try ....

BS...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

DDW said:


> BS...everyone is keen to post their aberrant one off earnings to brag....show me that you did it continuously for a whole year (like a per hour job) and I will bow to upu. We both know you can't......you can't annualize one off special earnings periods....but nice try ....
> 
> BS...


You have no idea how much I been making
If I wanted you to bow id unzip my pants


----------



## Flawlessbox

Lol. 
They make it sounds like ants do $200k to $250k per year driving X. With 66c per miles here in New Jersey I will be your ***** if you can achieve that with current rates.

At least try a little more and program it better and run the simulator with correct rates to make it believable.


DDW said:


> BS...everyone is keen to post their aberrant one off earnings to brag....show me that you did it continuously for a whole year (like a per hour job) and I will bow to upu. We both know you can't......you can't annualize one off special earnings periods....but nice try ....
> 
> BS...


----------



## Disgusted Driver

DDW said:


> That is BEYOND hard work....that is INSANE....17 hrs a day 7 days a week.
> 
> Truth be told rich people hardly work at all for their money. There are plenty of people that make 4000 a week without even lifting the finger and not working at all. The goal should be working as little as possible to make as much as possible..... That's how rich people do it.
> 
> The people that I know that make the most money hardly work at all and the ones that I know that work very hard don't make that much...... Guess that blows a hole in your argument......


I'm not sure what argument you think I made. I never said anything about anyone being rich doing this, only that people like you work so hard to criticize someone who busted their ass and did well.

Of course if you want to get rich you can't do it by hourly work, that goes without saying. Getting rich is all about passive income aside from the rare movie star or $2000 an hour attorney.


----------



## FerengiBob

Well done sir!

My minimum goal is 30K part time. 

Might gross $50K with some luck and more free time.


----------



## Ted Fink

Disgusted Driver said:


> Getting rich is all about passive income aside from the rare movie star or $2000 an hour attorney.


Polo G says "do I sound like I'm kidding, I been making like $2000 a minute..."


----------



## Phoenix123

Any updates, still racking it in???


----------



## Mole

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Now do that 25 more times then take a few months off relaxing. Damn good job!


----------



## Diamondraider

DDW said:


> 80 hours a week? Are you serious? Do you know how much you would make at a week at a half ass wage job with 80 hours, 40 hours being OT.....a Shxtton....nice try Uber shill...sounds like more Ifia shill center posts....


No job would pay that much overtime. False premise


----------



## actsholy

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


The best week was in 2013 making 2.25 a mile .35 per minute cancellation was 10 on Uber X you guys are a bunch of losers and shills for Uber. Uber infiltrated this blog so your fake screenshots show u all the time. I I drive a Private Charter Bus now and make 3700 plus tips a week Uber shill. Used to make that driving for Uber X in 2013. So stop all the fake balling. No deductions as usual, that how I know your a shill.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Now that the year is over let's see the 1099's
I'm curious how much others that can hack the job have made


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

AtSki said:


> Great numbers, but not a record.
> 
> These are what I made in the past Xmas and NYE weeks.
> 
> No surge, No promos, No bonus, No nothing. Just pure and simple shuttling people around in some ski resort area in Rocky Mountains, CO.
> 
> Of course, it is not sustainable, of course it is not repeatable every year and of course I never work that long hours rest of the year. Lol
> 
> View attachment 589309
> View attachment 589311


this is the King Ant we've been searching for. 

And this is the best screenshot we can see. Not the "active hours" vs "online hours" bullshxxt i've been seeing. "hurrrr durrr i made $4000 but it says 150hours but actually my online time is 10hours so i made $400/hr" stfu lmao. there should be one online time to go off of for proof sake. Stop gloating fake hourly rates.

OP said he drove 400 miles per day, thats 2800 miles a week for $4000, thats less than $1.5 per mile BEFORE expenses... I mean i guess that doesnt matter because he has a beater, but some people care about $ per mile for efficiency reasons


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> this is the King Ant we've been searching for.
> 
> And this is the best screenshot we can see. Not the "active hours" vs "online hours" bullshxxt i've been seeing. "hurrrr durrr i made $4000 but it says 150hours but actually my online time is 10hours so i made $400/hr" stfu lmao. there should be one online time to go off of for proof sake. Stop gloating fake hourly rates.
> 
> OP said he drove 400 miles per day, thats 2800 miles a week for $4000, thats less than $1.5 per mile BEFORE expenses... I mean i guess that doesnt matter because he has a beater, but some people care about $ per mile for efficiency reasons


When you are making $4500 a week you 
dont have to worry about automotive expenses


----------



## Flawlessbox

25rides7daysaweek said:


> When you are making $4500 a week you
> dont have to worry about automotive expenses


If you think you can make $200k plus a year doing Uber X at $0.50 to $0.70 cents a mile. I have an opportunity for everyone. My proven way will eventually make you rich. I guarantee everyone. Just send me $19.99 per month through Venmo or PayPal and I will tell you my secrets that will guide you to your financial freedom each month.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Flawlessbox said:


> If you think you can make $200k plus a year doing Uber X at $0.50 to $0.70 cents a mile. I have an opportunity for everyone. My proven way will eventually make you rich. I guarantee everyone. Just send me $19.99 per month through Venmo or PayPal and I will tell you my secrets that will guide you to your financial freedom each month.


No I dont think you can. But this guy bringing up auto expenses when the dude was making $4000 a week was just a supertroll thing to say


----------



## actsholy

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


What is your per mile rate and what are you driving Uber X Uber XL Uber select black what are you driving lux


----------



## actsholy

Flawlessbox said:


> If you think you can make $200k plus a year doing Uber X at $0.50 to $0.70 cents a mile. I have an opportunity for everyone. My proven way will eventually make you rich. I guarantee everyone. Just send me $19.99 per month through Venmo or PayPal and I will tell you my secrets that will guide you to your financial freedom each month.


Lol


----------



## Soldiering

Disgusted Driver said:


> I hope you have someone spending that money for you. Solid numbers but that's too many hours in the lousy car.


The person spending my money has double DD's very well taken care of. I like playing with them


----------



## Soldiering

I R ME said:


> Here in Phoenix, AZ. Uber guarantees you'll make 1700.00 in 200 rides. That is @ $8.50 per ride. 200 x 8.50 = 1700.00. Incentive my arse! How stupid do they think we are?


Actually most ants have an empty shell on their shoulders. This is what the companies bank their money on.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Soldiering said:


> The person spending my money has double DD's very well taken care of. I like playing with them


Rock on brother!


----------



## LVA

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Fantastic! The best I've done so far with Uber is $2,500 in a week. Congratulations on a great week. Keep up the inspiration for us all.


----------



## cman5555

actsholy said:


> What is your per mile rate and what are you driving Uber X Uber XL Uber select black what are you driving lux


68 cents per mile, 29 cents per minute. San francisco market. Only uber x.


----------



## Pebbles 06

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Where do you live


----------



## cman5555

Pebbles 06 said:


> Where do you live


I work in San Francisco


----------



## Soldiering

cman5555 said:


> I work in San Francisco


4000 in SF is like 2500 in buying power compared too other markets. Oscenely expensive


----------



## Heisenburger

Sonoran Uber said:


> we operate a little 'higher end' vehicle then you do so we make more per hour,


Higher operating (including depreciation, fuel, maintenance) cost per hour too.


----------



## cman5555

Soldiering said:


> 4000 in SF is like 2500 in buying power compared too other markets. Oscenely expensive


Dont live there, just work there


----------



## actsholy

Pebbles 06 said:


> Where do you live


$5000 in two hours


----------



## Mole

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Rock and roll!


----------



## actsholy

cman5555 said:


> 68 cents per mile, 29 cents per minute. San francisco market. Only uber x.


Well L.A gets .64 and .22 minute and gas is almost $7.00 more in some spots.


----------



## REX HAVOC

I talked to some driver today here in LA. I asked him how Uber was treating him. He said great and then preceded to tell me he made $700 today driving just 12 hours with no bonuses or surge. I told him I used to driver for Uber and those number sounded exaggerated at .62 cents per mile but he insisted that what he made.


----------



## cman5555

REX HAVOC said:


> I talked to some driver today here in LA. I asked him how Uber was treating him. He said great and then preceded to tell me he made $700 today driving just 12 hours with no bonuses or surge. I told him I used to driver for Uber and those number sounded exaggerated at .62 cents per mile but he insisted that what he made.


Bullshit...more like $300😅


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

REX HAVOC said:


> I talked to some driver today here in LA. I asked him how Uber was treating him. He said great and then preceded to tell me he made $700 today driving just 12 hours with no bonuses or surge. I told him I used to driver for Uber and those number sounded exaggerated at .62 cents per mile but he insisted that what he made.


Drugs. Cabbies brag about their astonishing "tips" also.


----------



## 232439

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Just because your market is good doesn't mean ours is lol. Get ready for your market to get raped. Your's making more than what some Truckers make.


----------



## theonearmedman

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


I don't know how you do it.... but today I was on for 4 hours and only made 110 bucks. Seemed like it was dead in my area


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

This was because:

1: Holiday week.
2: Lack of drivers in area.
3: No rental cars.

People Ubered in and expected to Uber out...oopsie daisy.

Now it's:

1: Holiday week.
2: Lots of Ubers.
3: Lots of rental cars, FlixBus etc.

People are now renting a car at airports or taking FlixBus, too many Uber's and too few customers.


----------



## Jobseeker

cman5555 said:


> $4000 gross including tips this week. Seems like a great market for drivers right now. What is the best week you ever had driving uber? This is a record for me.


Gross and what you end up with totally diferent.400 gst for a start,less fuel and tyre wear. what did you really get>?

How care what you grossed. you got about 2000 im guessing


----------

